# Highest personality fish species



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Totally random and subjective I know but what is your opinion on the Tanganyikan fish with the most 'personality'?

What do I mean by personality? In the non-tang world I've always heard about Oscars training their keepers, playing with toys, etc. In the tank I just sat up I've watched a herd of E. melanogenys follow me from side to side of the tank like puppy dogs. Don't know if that answers my own question but hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

a big tropheus group in a big tank.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Occies  or any kind of substrate spawner.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

yogurtpooh said:


> a big tropheus group in a big tank.


You had to say it  Always wanted some of these guys but don't have room for another big tank


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

are tropheus compatible with shell dwellers (e.g. occies)?

could you put the two together in, say, a standard 75G tank?

I'd love to try a group of 20 Tropheus moorii (Nkamba Bay) with a group of 12 occies.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

For personality, my favorites are L. multifaciatus... such a big attitude for such a small fish. Also, gobies are hilarious: huge clumsy pigs that waggle incessantly. But as far as trainable, I dunno, haven't tried. :wink:


----------



## tank (Dec 20, 2002)

Not a cichlid but my mbu puffer has the most personality out of all my tanganyikan fish.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Some of the big bodied Telmatochromis have more personality that any Tangs I have observed. Temporalis, and Burgeoni. Not Dhonti, or Caninus.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Another vote for Occies here. I love mine! :thumb:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Petrochromis... hands down. They are the wet pet of lake tang. Trainable as well.

Second... gobies.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Out of my Tangs, Occies. But Gobies are a close second and Brichardi a third.


----------



## deus (Mar 6, 2009)

to me, no other than cyathopharynx foai...such a love life...full of seduction, disappointment and broken hearts...and hard work to (they built large sand nests)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lepidiolamprologus meeli

One female I own has loads of personality but the personality is a psychotic murderous one. :wink:


----------



## PoohBear (Oct 9, 2005)

I love my elipsifer eels. They eat out of my hand, and are always very curious of anything going on around them. They look like little begging dogs the way they sit up and look around.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Neolamprologus occellatus "gold". My only one I had was when I first started with africans in a 30 gallon with P. zebras, peacocks and acei's. he ruled the first 8 inches of left hand side of the tank. He'd patrol his zone like a bulldog and even would attack me while doing water changes. It was cute when he'd grap the fold of skin on my knuckle and try to drag my hand away. He was about an inch long or so and thought he was a pitbull. The Mbuna didnt stand a chance.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I'm also going to say occies take the cake on this one. I've got a small group in my 5 gallon and they are definitely a riot to watch. The alpha male puffs his fins out and patrols his side of the tank. He gets all pissed off if I get too close to the glass, but still comes to greet me during feeding time.


----------



## yorkie_kid (Apr 18, 2009)

what are Occies? Sorry to sound dumb,


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

"occie" is just the short name for the Lamprologus ocellatus (Gold).

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1753

They are a very tiny shelldweller, but they have a big attitude, are fairly aggressive to fish many times its size, and have even been known to attack the hand of their owners when defending its claimed shell and surrounding area. I love watching them because they spend countless hours moving sand and getting their shell habitat just right.

Occies have a subtle gold color with a blue-purple streak down the side. This coloring becomes more intense when they are strutting around the tank impressing females.


----------

